# Newbie - (but not a newbie)



## xXDonnaXx

Hello :wave: I'm a newbie but i'm not a newbie lol. Just re-introducing myself as I have been absent for quite some time :) 

My name is Donna, I am 24years old. Single mummy & a very proud one! :D I was on this website throughout my pregnancy in 2008! (right, now that is some time ago!) 8-[ lol. I had a little girl called Lexie who is 4 in 2 weeks. She's my absolute world! Me and Lexie's dad split up during my pregnancy, and this website cheered me up alot at the time and I met some great people who I still chat to now on facebook. :flower: So thanks for that BNB. 

No I am not pregnant again..... ;) I'm just coming back for some mummy chit chat, haha. 

It's soooo nice to be back. 

And christmas is only round the corner - woooohoooo! :xmas9:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome back! :)


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## Eve

:hi: 
Check out the grotto if you haven't already :) 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/santas-grotto/


----------



## xXDonnaXx

_Hey guys :wave: 

Ooo Santa's grotto - sounds fun, will have a nose. 
Thanks Eve _


----------



## AP

Welcome back Donna :wave:


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome back hun xx


----------



## isil

Hi! :)


----------



## Fruitymeli

Welcome back :)


----------



## Mummy2B21

Welcome x


----------



## angel2010

Welcome back!


----------



## xXDonnaXx

:) Thank you everyone, such a nice welcome once again :D

xxx


----------



## sabby52

Hi welcome back :)


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif Back. :)


----------



## mandy81

Welcome back xx


----------

